# TEST channel back up



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

So I switched to the HD-only guide setting the other day for the first time in a while and found the ol' TEST channel again. 

So I'm guessing (and hoping) that E* is finally testing to add some more HD channels. 

I'd love to get Sci-Fi HD in the next batch whenever that'll be.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Supposedly by the end of the year we are getting some, so sometime in the next month...i'm hoping they get Sci Fi too...before Tin Man starts


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Can you access the channel?

BSG is tonight - so they have about 7 hours to get it up if it is SciFi


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Still Discovery HD Theater last time I checked ... did it ever go away?
These things are usually noted in the uplink activity if they happen.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I've seen it there for awhile. I use the HD guide a lot.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Maybe as a Christmas present, just in time for the next Charlie Chat, we will get all the HD channels DTV has added recently.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Maybe the next Charlie Chat will be in HD. That would be exciting. :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Scott Higgins in HD?


----------



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> I've seen it there for awhile. I use the HD guide a lot.


Same here. I use the HD guide alot and it's been there for a long time. It's usually showing Sunrise Earth.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Maybe the next Charlie Chat will be in HD. That would be exciting. :lol:


Be scared very, very scared if that happens.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

I always see Discovery on the Test Channel, and as far as geting those new HD's by the end of the year, snicker, ya right...


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if Charlie didn't do something just before or in conjunction with Charlie Chat on December 10. BICBW.


----------



## hildred (Aug 19, 2003)

what channel is the test on


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

5710


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

I believe they already did a Charlie Chat in HD and if I am not mistaken, it was a disaster.


----------

